# changing password



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

has anyone gotten a notice, upon signing in, that passwords will be changed?
:drunk:


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

One of the other forums I belong to started this crap a week ago and it's been a nightmare ever since. Never did send out anything about it just couldn't log in any more, finally was able to change it 2 days ago and today I'm back to square one can't log in so you can't get to my user account to do anything. Hope this one doesn't go that route.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Passwoed Change*

I got the change password pop up


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Have not seen anything.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

I haven't seen anything on this site, but on another forum I belong to the hackers & scammers 
have just about taken control of everything.
Once they get in you cant hardly get rid of them.

SO if there telling me to change my password I'm going to do it pronto.

gt40


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not seen a message that I need to change my password. It seems strange to me that only some people have seen the message. For one thing I would expect that it would be a new topic, not just a popup. Hopefully an administrator will clarify the situation.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Changing Password*

Dear forum members, 

Due to a security issue we will be resetting all users' passwords. This reset will be taking place between Tuesday June 21st - Thursday June 23rd. 

Please ensure that the email address associated with your account is the correct email address and that you have access to this account. To check, go to: UserCP >> Edit Email and Password. Once the password reset has taken place, you will not be able to change anything on your account until you have successfully logged in. For more information please go to the site issues section


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There is a thread on this issue in the "help" section now...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-h...33514-attention-password-security-update.html


...but I havent seen an email?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

New to me


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> has anyone gotten a notice, upon signing in, that passwords will be changed?
> :drunk:


Just got this "Notice" w/logging on now.. it "MAY" be someone trying to Hack into our PC's (??)
Bubba 123 (the tech.-Impaired)...:surprise:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> Just got this "Notice" w/logging on now.. it "MAY" be someone trying to Hack into our PC's (??)
> Bubba 123 (the tech.-Impaired)...:surprise:


THIS WOULD NOT BE THE FIRST TIME I've HEARD OF THIS SCAM

The site Admin. should post something before they sent out E-mails.
A lot of times they hack your E-mails it could be someone you talk to all the time, 
The last time they tried hacking me I got a E-MAil FROM A GOOD FRIEND and there was a blue click to see pictures, so I did
THEN HOLELY [email protected] BROKE OUT SO IF YOU GET A E-MAIL THAT SAYS
CLICK FOR MORE INFO DONT DO IT:surprise:. REPORT IT, just saying

gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I almost never click links in an email even from people I know unless they tell me they are sending me something. Manually type in the address yourself if you are pretty sure the link is valid. Saves a lot of heartache.

Charlie


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Seems legit to me. I just did it. Which brings to mind a scene from a favorite Mel Brooks movie...

"Of course ya do it. Everybody does it. I just did it, and I'm ready to do it again."


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Seems to me it is just a load of BS, they do not want you to have a "simple" password, like "slotcar" anymore. :-( The new password I had to use is pretty complicated. It needs capitals, numbers and symbols, all of which will make it a pita to remember, let alone use. Just so I can protect my crummy account here? Really?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I got an e-mail assigning me a new password. I went to Hobbytalk and tried to sign in w/my old one. No go. Then I entered the new one. It worked.

So it looks to be real, not a scam.

I went to the HT 'change password' page and changed it back to my old password plus a punctuation mark and 3 letters. Capitalized one letter. Not too tough.

Don't really like it (at my age I was getting worried about how long I'd be able to remember the simple one) - but I can stand it. 

And maybe it will help with the spam and stuff.

-- D


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

New password worked.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I got my email today! I hope no else is using "#1234"


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

#1234 wont work but :crying: A#12345678 does.>


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Dangit! The (9 key is missing from my keyboard. Guess I will have to go with A#123456780 then. 


Check out the tags window - accidentially misspelled? or IT Freudian slip!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

No your safe no need for the 9 or 0. A#12345678 will work.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> Seems to me it is just a load of BS, they do not want you to have a "simple" password, like "slotcar" anymore. :-( The new password I had to use is pretty complicated. It needs capitals, numbers and symbols, all of which will make it a pita to remember, let alone use. Just so I can protect my crummy account here? Really?


PP,
just Upper case the 1st letter in your password, then add #'s & % (or w/ ever you prefer) @ the end... w/ I did & it "excepted" it..
Bubba 123 (still) :wink2:


----------



## Taurus_X (Sep 24, 2009)

Old password wouldn't work no more so they gave me a new temporary one which worked. I assigned a new password and now for the 3rd time today, it keeps logging me out and I have to sign-in w/temp. password again. I've changed it twice, saved it and keeps logging me out. wth??? :frown2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what a pain in the arse THAT was!
my "temporary" password worked, but when I tried to change it to what I wanted it failed.
I had to resort to having a new password emailed to me 3 times and was forced to wait 5 minutes the first two times and 15 minutes the third time.
finally, the password I typed in to the form took.
THIS is progress?
THIS is for our protection?
we will have to do THIS every 365 days?
I might not!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Temp password didn't work. Got locked out a couple of times.Went through 3 more passwords until I got one that would work. Was able to change password after I finally got in. What government secrets are we trying to protect here anyway? Race On!


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

I haven't signed in on Hobby Talk for 2 months. I received an e-mail today that my password was changed. I had a HARD time trying to sign-in, but finally I was able to sign-in.

I'm changing my password to FU2!#69*[email protected]$?={7}

Hope no hacker tries to use it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Done, easy, no big deal.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Yes received email message and instead of following email directives i went to hobbytalk home page and saw the directive as well. That they were resetting all passwords. Admin to confirm please.


----------



## Camaro Marty1 (Nov 18, 2004)

It won't let me change or up-date my pw? Help.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

When you log in don't forget to check the "remember me" box. I have about 120 passwords, some people use a password manager program, I use a spreadsheet and copy and paste passwords from that.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Changing Password*

I had the same problem. My problem was my new password did not meet the new criteria for length, use of symbols, etc. Once I came up with one that complied I was able to save the changes.





T-Hunt finder said:


> It won't let me change or up-date my pw? Help.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

I received an e-mail asking to change my password before a certain date. Also upon looking in a message pop up with the same information. Changed my password. Looked back in with the new password without problems. The message still popped up after renewing the password. Not this time. Hope it is all set now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Been on HT since 2000 and never had my old password hacked. This is annoying.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Glad the security was updated. Now the nukes can't be launched with my HT account. Oh wait, that's a different account....

Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it appears to be a "cleansing" of unused IDs.
folks that haven't signed in for awhile and don't use the email they have registered here will no longer be able to access at some point.


----------



## stlracer (Jan 16, 2016)

I got an email to change my password. Done !!!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

What's up with the security and data breach notification at the top of the page? Has anyone clicked on it?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have never needed a password...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I have never needed a password...


I thought you were on your way to Mars?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I thought you were on your way to Mars?



The internet... is now inter-planetary...


----------

